# Küstenangeln in Island



## smithie (16. Januar 2013)

Moin zusammen,

meine Freundin und ich werden im Juni/Juli 3 Wochen in Island verbringen.
Ab und an möchte ich auch mal einen Köder baden, bin aber bzgl. Island und bzgl. Meeresangeln blutiger Anfänger.
Die Reise ist selbst organisiert, also nicht über einen (Angel-)Reiseanbieter gebucht (<- Geräteeinfuhr und so).

Daher habe einige (viele) Fragen, ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen:

- *Gerät*: was brauche ich für die Uferangelei in Island? 
Das darf bitte gerne sehr ins Detail gehen, wie gesagt, noch viel lernen muss junger Meeresangler ;-)
# Rute
# Rolle
# Schnur
# Köder
# ...


- *eigenes Gerät mitbringen*: ich habe gelesen, dass die Einfuhr von Angelgeräten nach Island nur mit einem Zertifikat vom Amtstierarzt über die Desinfektion der Gerätschaften möglich ist.
Wie läuft das genau? Wie ist das für die Meeresangelei?
Möchte mein Gerät nur ungern für x € am Flughafen in eine Desinfektionslauge werfen...
Hatte mir schon überlegt Gerät in Reykjavik zu kaufen, wenn die Einfuhr ein so großes Problem ist.

- hat jemand einen konkreten *Tip für Reykjavik* selbst? Dort werden wir ca. 1 Woche sein und Tagesausflüge machen.

- Regularien: brauche ich irgendwelche *Lizenzen*? 
Gibt es weiteres, wichtiges zu beachten?

- Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht? Was könnt ihr mir noch an Tipps mitgeben?

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## isfischer (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Island*

moin smithie,
ich bin ja gar nicht neugierig, wer guided euch den?


----------



## smithie (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Island*

@isfisher: kein Guide...
Wir sind dort, die Insel anzuschauen und ich möchte halt ab und an mal einen Köder ins Wasser hängen.


----------



## isfischer (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Island*

ok ok,
also du brauchst kein angelzeug fuer das meeresfischen zu desinfizieren, wenn der zoll dich fragt, sagst du "only shore fishing". und dann duerfte es klar gehen.


----------



## Schneidi (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Island*

also ich war letztes Jahr auch in Island aber nicht zum anglen. 
Am Hafen in Reykjavik waren aber immer wieder welche beim angeln.

Ansonsten kann ich dir die Westfjorde bei Isarfjördur bzw. Bolungarvik empfehlen. da wirst von reykjavik aber 2 tage brauchen. Wir waren 3 Tage an den Westfjorden und sind dann zurück in 5 stunden gefahren ohne Pause. 
Falls du am "Dead Wale" ganz im Westen der Halbinsel Snaefellsnes vorbeikommst, dann beriche bitte mal wie der tote wal inzwischen aussieht. vllt ein foto?
da ist ein Schild am linken Straßenrand wo das draufsteht. dann fährst du ca 1 Km über einen Feldweg bis du zu etwa 1m hohen Steinmauern kommst. dann solltest du den Wal schon riechen.

Das hier ist einmal am Hafen in Reykjavik und einmal der Tote Wal im August 2012


----------



## isfischer (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Island*

ins hafenbecken werden die abwaesser der stadt abgelassen unter anderem auch die exkremente der menschen, von denen sich die fische(in der regel schollen und andere platten) ernaehren, deswegen nur an haefen angeln die am offenen meer liegen!

ansonsten zur um die kueste herum zu fischen, ist auch nicht der renner, den wenn man die gebiete nicht kennt, verliert man ne menge zeug, den a.) sehr viel kraut und kelb und b.) viel zu flach, und c.) sehr sehr viele lavasteine einem einem die leine zerschneiden.
gerade im osten islands ist die see sehr flach nur 2 bis 3 meter tief und das ueber hunderte meter seeeinwaerts, das ist nicht der renner 

ich schreib das nur mal so zur allgemeininfo


----------



## rxstx rxt (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Island*

Informiere Dich vorher, ob Du dort fischen darfst! Das Fischen ist an der küste nicht überall frei sondern oft an den Grundbesitz gebunden.
Recht erhellende informationen kannst Du hier finden http://www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=14026&hilit=island+küste&start=30


----------



## isfischer (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Island*

negativ... es gibt das "landlög" das da sagt, jeder strand muss zugaenglich sein, straende sind staatsbesitz, die grundstuecksfrage ist was anderes, ich habe es bisher immer so gehalten das ich gefragt habe, ob ich passieren darf, und das ist in der regel kein problem, zum lachfang ist zu sagen, das man wenn man an der kueste fischt, sich mindestens einen kilometer von flussmuendungen entfernt weghaelt, und wie es richtig geschieben worden ist, lachs wieder freilassen


----------



## smithie (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Island*

Danke schonmal für die Antworten.

Was mir noch helfen würde, sind ein paar (detaillierte) Angaben zum Gerät, den Methoden und Ködern, da es für mich das erste mal sein wird, dass ich eine Leine in Salzwasser halte...


----------



## smithie (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Island*

keiner, der auf Island gewesen ist??


----------



## isfischer (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Island*

@smithie,
das allgemeine problem mit island ist, das die meisten das nur mit bootsfischen in verbindung bringen, deswegen gibts leider nicht allzuviele die uebers kuestenfischen bescheid wissen


----------



## smithie (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Island*

Hey Lurefisher,

danke für die Infos.
Mit Olli habe ich mich schon verabredet ;-)

Habe mir jetzt gedacht, ich nehme eine Spinnrute so bis 100g und eine etwas längere Rute 3,3-3,6m bis 150g zum Naturköder-Küstenfischen mit.
Rausfahren will ich eigentlich nicht, da wir auch eine Rundreise machen und nicht so lange am gleichen Ort sind, so dass so und so schon viel anzuschauen ist.
Dachte eher daran, ab und an mal Abends eine Runde zum Fischen zu gehen.

Wir sind in den Westfjorden, haben uns in Isafjördur einquartiert. Hoffe, da kann man auch einigermaßen vom Ufer aus Fischen.
Ich sehe grade, Bolungarvik ist gar nicht so weit weg, vielleicht können wir dort mal zusammen Köder baden.


----------



## Luresfisher (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Island*

Hi Smithie.

Super das du einen Termin mit Olli hast! 

Wenn du die möglichkeit hast eine Kutterausfahrt zu machen, mach es! Die Touren dauern zwischen 2 -3 Stunden, aber lass dich nicht täuschen, habe auf so einer Tour 30 Dorsche gefangen. War froh als Ende war.

Ich bin Guide in Bolungarvik, vielleicht machen wir eine kleine Bootstour. Im Hafen von Bolungarvik kannst du Köhler von 3-5 kg fangen und nicht nur einen! Meine Freundin hat im August 2012, zweimal ausgeworfen und zwei Seelachse gefangen. Du wirst dich köstlich amüsieren :k.

Würde sagen wir bleiben in Kontakt.

Schönen Gruss.

Henri


----------



## Uschi+Achim (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Island*

Hi Smithie,

Uschi und ich waren auch im August 2012 in Bolungarvik.
Wir haben dort allerdings nur 1 mal im Hafen auf Köhler geangelt.
Ansonsten waren wir mit dem Boot unterwegs (auch mit Henri - Liebe Grüße) oder haben mit dem Mietwagen einige Ausflüge gemacht.
Habe gerade unseren Reisebericht Angeln in den Westfjorden Islands fertiggestellt. Schau doch mal rein, vielleicht kannst du Dir da ja noch ein paar Anregungen/Infos für deine Ausflüge holen.
Wir sind übrigens auch ab 8. Juli wieder für 2 Wochen in Bolungarvik, vielleicht sieht man sich ja dort.

Viele Grüße
Achim


----------



## Jose (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Island*

mal 'ne OT-frage: 
auf eurer homepage habt ihr die TOP100.
das anglerboard ist nicht dabei. 
find ich merkwürdig...


----------



## Uschi+Achim (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Island*

Hallo Jose,

bei den TOP100 müßen sich die Seitenbetreiber selbst eintragen, darauf haben wir keinen Einfluß.

Schau mal auf unsere Linkseite da steht das Anglerboard gleich an 2. Stelle

Gruß Achim


----------



## Jose (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Island*

das ist sehr schön #6


----------



## smithie (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Island*

Hey Achim,

toller Bericht!

Ich werde eigentlich nur vom Ufer aus fischen.
Wir werden uns knapp verpassen, da wir am 6.7. wieder zurückfliegen.


----------



## IrieDaily86 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Island*

Hi Smithie,

kannst du inzwischen etwas zu deinen Erfahrungen bei der Uferangelei in Isafjordur sagen? Stellen vom Ufer aus, nötige Gewichte (Küstenblinker / bzw. Grundblei), etc. 

Für mich steht in 10 Tagen ein ähnliches Programm an - bin mit meiner Freundin da und wollte gelegentlich mal nen leckeren Fisch (Plattfisch oder was gerade auf nen Küstenblinker beißt) fangen. Bisher beschränken sich meine Angelkenntnisse allerdings fast ausschließlich auf Zander und Plattfisch aus der Elbe), daher wäre ich dir für deine Infos sehr dankbar.

Achja, wie ist das bei der Einfuhr gelaufen? Die Behörde (mast.is) schreibt nur, das gebrauchte Angelsachen nicht oder nur desinfiziert eingeführt werden dürfen. Von Ausnahmen steht da nichts und auf meine Anfrage antworten die nicht :r

Gruß, Arne


----------

